# Argentinan Spanish



## csisfun

OK,

I've been speaking to a few Argentines and they sure speak unique Spanish. Not many resources on the net really teach the Spanish that is spoken in Argentina.

I was wondering, if anyone could enlighten me on the unique Spanish? Perhaps list out some words?

Thx.


----------



## atignirgal

There are *plenty* of resources on the net!

(I haven't yet had a chance to look at all of these properly, even though I've had them in my favourites folder for ages, just 'gathering dust'. ¡Ojalá que tuviera tiempo para leerlos! The first one in particular looks interesting.)

http://www.ub.es/filhis/culturele/argentina.html

http://draves.org/curtis/wallys/

http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/Lunfardo/diccionario.html

http://www3.unileon.es/dp/dfh/jmr/dicci/0000.htm

http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/

As well as vocab, the main thing to note is that the Argentinians use 'vos' instead of 'tú'. (It _means_ exactly the same thing as tú, i.e. it's still 2nd person and it's used as informal you singular, but it just looks different OK?)

To conjugate the 'voseo' in the present indicative just take the 'i' out of the vosotros endings.
E.g. hablar = vosotros habláis -> vos hablás
e.g.2 comer = vosotros coméis -> vos comés
e.g.3 ser= vosotros sois -> vos sos
But for -ir verbs keep the 'i' in obviously as otherwise you wouldn't have a vowel left e.g. vivir = vosotros vivís -> vos vivís.

To form the imperative, take the 'd' off the vosotros imperative endings
e.g. hablad -> hablá
e.g.2 comed -> comé
e.g.3 venid -> vení
Note: Remember to maintain the stress in the right place by adding accents wherever necessary. And you must also remember to _omit_ accents wherever neccessary (again, to maintain the stress in the right place).
E.g. (tú) cuídate -> (vos) cuidate
e.g.2 (tú) déjame en paz -> (vos) dejame en paz

Hopefully I've got this all right. But I'm sure an Argentinian will correct me if it's wrong.

And of course the Argentinians, like the rest of the Spanish-speaking Latin Americans don't use 'vosotros' at all, using instead 'ustedes' for both formal and informal you plural.

Oh yeah, and they also tend to use the preterite much more than the present perfect (as it sounds really pompous to them apparently).

Glad to see someone else enjoying castellano for the truly rich and diverse language that it is!


----------



## coc

> Oh yeah, and they also tend to use the preterite much more than the present perfect (as it sounds really pompous to them apparently).



Present perfect is used in some Argentinian provinces, like those of the NOA (Noroeste Argentino); Mesopotamia, especially Corrientes and Misiones, etc. It does not sound "pompous" to us, not even apparently, it´s a matter of habit and preference. As a foreing example, the German language has a a simple past as well, but everybody speaks in present perfect *all the time*.
Your explanation about verb tenses is OK. The verb "ir" is an exception, since the imperative form within "voseo" would be " í ". For that reason "andar" is used instead of "ir" in imperative form: (vos) andá.
http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/ Very interesting site, pity that everything that they attribute to Uruguayan Spanish, is actually _lunfardo_, that is Buenos Aires slang, incredibly visual and rich and so related to tango. It can to some extent be said that this is Río de la Plata Spanish, but it is somewhat incredible that the big proud capital where tango was born is scarcely quoted with one tango lyrics written in the language of Uruguay (?!)
Coc


----------



## Yarro Gonzales

Sorry, I don't get it.
You write they don't use 'vosotros' but some sentences earlier you give the forms of the 2. person plural. Do you mean they don't use the word 'vosotros' but they do the verb forms for that person? something like: "de donde sos ustedes?" (the rest of the Latin America says: 'de donde son ustedes')


----------



## atignirgal

Ah!!! Thank you Coc, you just answered my burning question about 'ir'!
And good to know that not all Argentinians think the present perfect is pompous   It was someone from Buenos Aires who told me that.

Yarro: Which sentence are you talking about? Could you quote it for me please, because I really can't see where I said that 'vos' is for you plural.  I certainly didn't mean to say that anyhow. I used vosotros endings when explaining how to form the vos endings, because that's the easiest way (I find) of doing it, but I wasn't meaning to imply that the Argentinians use vosotros too. Is that clearer now?


----------



## coc

Yarro, the origin of "voseo" is the usage of "vos" (second person singular). It was a respectful way of addressing the authority or people with some kind of higher rank.

You should notice the difference however:

Vos tenéis- that´s the origin of it all. But in Argentina you say: vos tenés.
And Vosotros (second person plural) is not used at all.
Coc


----------



## Yarro Gonzales

As the wise people say: you learn all your life and you die stupid (I mean myself)
So far, the only meaning of the "vosotros" I knew was "you all, youse = 2.p/pl. Now you/you all/youse (versions of English), vosotros (Euro-Spanish), ustedes (Latinamerican Spanish) are saying that vosotros/vos can be used addressing 2.p/sing! (Coc writes that vosotros can even mean 3.p/pl but I think it's a mistake, is it?). I think I get it now.
But tell me how to say "I want to tell you(pl/informal)...'? Quiero decirles (Latin America, Argentina included), Os quiero decir (Euro-Spanish)??
And how about "I want to tell you(sing)" Quiero decirte (Euro- and Latinamerican Spanish), vos quiero decir (Argentina)???


----------



## coc

Vos: second person singular
Vosotros: second person plural



> But tell me how to say "I want to tell you(pl/informal)...'? Quiero decirles (Latin America, Argentina included), Os quiero decir (Euro-Spanish)


Right.



> And how about "I want to tell you(sing)" Quiero decirte (Euro- and Latinamerican Spanish)


Right. And the same in Argentina.

Coc


----------



## Rayines

Yarro:
This was what atignirgal said:



> To conjugate the 'voseo' in the present indicative just take the 'i' out of the vosotros endings.





> To form the imperative, take the 'd' off the vosotros imperative endings



This is a good practical rule (!!)to know how the verbs are conjugated in those Moods and Tenses, with the informal "vos".


----------



## Yarro Gonzales

And do the Argentinian use 'usted' as a formal way of addressing people in singular or do they say 'vos'?


----------



## coc

Yes, we do. 
Coc


----------



## Luz

Yarro Gonzales said:
			
		

> As the wise people say: you learn all your life and you die stupid (I mean myself)
> So far, the only meaning of the "vosotros" I knew was "you all, youse = 2.p/pl. Now you/you all/youse (versions of English), vosotros (Euro-Spanish), ustedes (Latinamerican Spanish) are saying that vosotros/vos can be used addressing 2.p/sing! (Coc writes that vosotros can even mean 3.p/pl but I think it's a mistake, is it?). I think I get it now.
> But tell me how to say "I want to tell you(pl/informal)...'? Quiero decirles (Latin America, Argentina included), Os quiero decir (Euro-Spanish)??
> And how about "I want to tell you(sing)" Quiero decirte (Euro- and Latinamerican Spanish), vos quiero decir (Argentina)???




Vos can be used as 2p/sing in Argetina spanish, but not "vosotros". Vosotros is only used as 2 p/pl. 

Quiero decirles ( a _ustedes_ ) is a very formal way to say "os quiero decir" , it's the same. 

Quiero decirte ( euro latinamerican spanish) or quiero deciros ( Argentina, because instead of -te they use -os , refering to vos )


----------



## coc

> ( Argentina, because instead of -te they use -os , refering to vos )



Thats is *not* correct. *Nobody* uses "os" in Argentina referring to vos. The right expression is "quiero decirte (a vos)/te quiero decir (a vos)". Plural: quiero decir*les* (a ustedes)



> Quiero decirles ( a ustedes ) is a very formal way to say "os quiero decir"



In Latin America in general "ustedes" is used as *second* person plural, informal or not.

http://www.elcastellano.org/miyara/dic_arg_esp.html
Diccionario argentino-español para españoles.

Coc


----------



## Gabriel

Now I got lost.
coc, qué querés decir con esto?
_Vos: third person singular
Vosotros: third person plural_

Para mí:
Vos caminás (Argentina) = Tu caminas (resto de hispanoparlantes) = Usted camina (formal, todos los hispanoparlantes) = Vos caminais (español antiguo especialmente respetuoso), son todas formas segunda persona del singular (ambos géneros, de paso).
Vosotros caminais (España) = Ustedes caminan (America Latina), son las dos segunda persona del plural, indistintamente formales o informales (también ambos géneros).

Yarro, a ver si puedo aclarar algo las cosas

1er p sing:   Yo
2da p sing:  Tú (informal), Usted (conjugado como el Él, formal), Vos (en gral. conjugado como el Vosotros pero sin la i, reemplaza al tú en Argentina), Vos (conjugado como el vosotros, español antiguo, en desuso o uso poético)
3ra p sing:   Él, Ella, Esto
1er p pl:   Nosotros
2da p pl:  Vosotros (España), Ustedes (conjugado como el ellos, resto del mundo)
3ra p pl:   Ellos, Ellas, Estos

_But tell me how to say "I want to tell you(pl/informal)...'? Quiero decirles (Latin America, Argentina included), Os quiero decir (Euro-Spanish)??_
Correcto. También "Les quiero decir" y "Quiero deciros" en cada caso.

And how about "I want to tell you(sing)" Quiero decirte (Euro- and Latinamerican Spanish), vos quiero decir (Argentina)???
Incorrecto. La declinación "te" (que no me acuerdo como se llama el pronombre en este caso, yo=>me, tu=>te...) es la misma para tu que para vos (tu te caíste, vos te caístes). Es decir que "Te quiero decir (a tí, a vos)" o "Quiero decite (a tí, a vos)" funciona con ambos. No con usted, claro: Le quiero decir, quiero decirle.

For all the thread:
Another characteristic of the Argenine spanish is that the future indicative is not used in oral languaje. Instead of "Cenaremos juntos esta noche" we would say "Vamos a cenar juntos esta noche".

Todo esto lo digo simplemente desde mi experiencia de vida usando el lenguaje. No lo saqué de ninguna referencia en particular ni soy especialmente entendido en el uso del lenguaje español. Si cometí algún error, por favor corríjanme.


----------



## Gabriel

coc said:
			
		

> Justamente eso, vos es tercera persona del singular y vosotros es tercera persona del plural. Y hasta en el uso argentino: si vos es equivalente de tú, entonces es tercera persona del singular o te parece que es otra cosa? Yo creo que no, porque en la continuación de tu escrito, decís exactamente lo que acabo de decir...



A ver, aver. Como dije, no soy especialmente entendido, pero...

Primera persona: Quien habla (yo). Quienes hablan (nosotros)
Segunda persona: Con quien hablo (tú, vos, o usted). Con quienes hablo (vosotros, ustedes)
Tercera persona: De quien hablo cundo no es de ninguno de nostros (él, ella). De quienes hablo cuando no es de ninguno de nosotros (ellos, ellas)

En tal caso, vos y vosotros serían SEGUNDA PERSONA, no tercera, del singular y plural respectivamente.

¿O estoy crazy, Macaya? (Expresión idiomática popularizada por un relator argentino de fútbol quien le preguntaba frecuentemente a su comentarista, Macaya Márques, si tenía razón usando esa expresión. Por ejemplo: "¿Eso fue un penal más grande que una casa o estoy crazy, Macaya?")



			
				coc said:
			
		

> Y el comentario sobre "os", alguna vez oíste a algún argentino decir "vos os llamás Gabriel"?? Por eso aporté el dato de que es totalmente erróneo.
> Coc



Creo no haber dicho nada en contrario. Yarro preguntó:
_But tell me how to say "I want to tell you(pl/informal)...'? Quiero decirles (Latin America, Argentina included), Os quiero decir (Euro-Spanish)??_
Y yo contesté:
_Correcto. También "Les quiero decir" y "Quiero deciros" en cada caso._
En este caso, el "os" corresponde al vosotros "Euro-Spanish", no al vos "Argentino", aunque supongo que podría corresponder al vos del español atiguo o poético que se conjuga como el vostros (ciertamente no algo que usemos todos los días en Argentina, y supongo que tampoco en el resto del mundo hispanoparlante).
Lo único que agregaría para Yarro es que Vosotros en España y Ustedes en Latinoamérica son la única forma de referirse, en cada lugar, a la segunda persona del plural, tanto formal como informalmente.


----------



## hanna

Las explicaciones que han dado acerca del voseo me parecen muy bien. 
Nada más agrego que en Costa Rica también se usa el voseo. 

Tristemente, la influencia de las telenovelas y otros programas venezolanos y mexicanos especialmente, más las traducciones de los enlatados estadounidenses han ido provocando que especialmente los más jovenes empiecen a usar el tuteo. Además, algunos creen que estar "in" es tutear a la gente. Lo malo de esto, además de la pérdida de la cultura nacional, es que a veces acaban revolviendo el tuteo con el voseo y las conjugaciones de los verbos son inexactas o los acentos mal realizados. Como "Tu caminás..." en lugar de vos caminás o tu caminas.  

Pero sí, en CR se usa el voseo y se usa el usted para conversar con personas mayores, desconocidas-nuevas o de autoridad (jefes, maestros, etc.). 

Saludos, 
Hanna


----------



## coc

Perdón Gabriel, cometí un error. Vos es segunda persona del singular, y va acompañado con verbo conjugado en segunda persona del plural (vosotros).
Paso a corregir el rollo. Eso pasa por escribir a las patadas. Mea culpa y caca mía  Disculpas a todos por la confusión de segunda con tercera, realmente de cuarta lo mío  
Coc


----------



## Gabriel

Ok. Acá venía un mensaje que carece de sentido ahora que coc editó el suyo.
Como no pude simplemente eliminarlo, lo estoy editando para borrar todo lo que decía.

Saludos, coc. No pasa nada.


----------



## coc

Creo que tu mensaje entró mientras estaba corrigiendo otra tercera (y se va la ídem!) por segunda para que quede de primera. Ahora te toca a vos corregir el tuyo! Esperemos entrar ya en los cuartos de final con este asunto de tercera por segunda, y que los últimos sean los primeros ;-P
Coc


----------



## Rayines

Una sola cosita, que no sé si aclara u oscurece: si bien "usted" y "ustedes", así como "tú", "vosotros", y el "vos" argentino, son todos *pronombres de 2da. persona* (tanto singular como plural), en el caso de "usted" y "ustedes", es el *verbo* lo que se conjuga en *3ra.persona*. 
Ejemplo:   
          usted viene
          el/ella viene


----------



## Gabriel

Tal vez sea una pequeñez, pero yo preferiría decir que la conjugación del usted/ustedes coincide con la del él/ellos, y no que se conjuga en 3ra persona.

Se te ocurriría decir, por ejemplo, que la primera persona del subjuntivo o del potencial se conjuga en tercera persona?
yo caminara, él caminara
yo hubiera caminado, él hubiera caminado
yo caminaría, él caminaría
etc...
No. Simplemente coinciden.


----------



## Artrella

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Tal vez sea una pequeñez, pero yo preferiría decir que la conjugación del usted/ustedes coincide con la del él/ellos, y no que se conjuga en 3ra persona.
> 
> Se te ocurriría decir, por ejemplo, que la primera persona del subjuntivo o del potencial se conjuga en tercera persona?
> yo caminara, él caminara
> yo hubiera caminado, él hubiera caminado
> yo caminaría, él caminaría
> etc...
> No. Simplemente coinciden.





Coincido con vos Gabriel.  Y esto es así pues "usted" al usar la conjugación de la tercera persona establece una cierta distancia entre el que habla y el que escucha.  Justo de eso se trata la formalidad... de establecer distancia.

Saludos!


----------



## Rayines

Ahaha!


----------



## sergio11

En uno de los primeros mensajes, se mencionó el "presente perfecto."  ¿Alguien tiene idea de qué es?  Nunca leí ni oí hablar de eso.  

Ahora busqué en el Internet y me encontré con que mucha gente, especialmente Web sites en Estados Unidos llaman Presente Perfecto al Pretérito Perfecto. ¿Cambió de nombre o es meramente un invento estadounidense?


----------



## Rayines

I think it's the equivalent to the English Present Perfect, although in Spanish it isn't called "Presente perfecto":"Yo he ido", "he comprado", "le he dicho", etc. It's true that in some provinces of Argentina it's a little more frequently used.In some Grammars it's called "antepresente", and I find in the R.A.E. dictionary:

*antepresente:*

*1. m. Gram. En la terminología de A. Bello, pretérito perfecto compuesto.*


----------



## sergio11

Rayines said:
			
		

> I think it's the equivalent to the English Present Perfect, although in Spanish it isn't called "Presente perfecto":"Yo he ido", "he comprado", "le he dicho", etc. It's true that in some provinces of Argentina it's a little more frequently used.In some Grammars it's called "antepresente", and I find in the R.A.E. dictionary:
> 
> *antepresente:*
> 
> *1. m. Gram. En la terminología de A. Bello, pretérito perfecto compuesto.*


 
Gracias, Inés. Te agradezco el dato. Tenía la sospecha de que fuera algo así, pero igual, no deja de resultarme raro. Sí, ahora veo que Andrés Bello llama los tiempos compuestos ante-presente, ante-futuro, ante-pretérito, ante-co-pretérito, y ante-pos-pretérito. ¡Vaya nomenclatura! Lo voy a tener que leer,a ver qué lógica da para cambiar toda la nomenclatura gramatical.


----------



## DDT

I just noticed a certain number of off-topic posts in this thread.
I cannot see the point.

I consider that if anyone has a word to say about banned members, he/she can directly address to Mr Kellogg. Allusive posts are useless, make the thread heavy and lead to no answer

DDT


----------



## Marc1

DDT said:
			
		

> I just noticed a certain number of off-topic posts in this thread.
> I cannot see the point.
> 
> I consider that if anyone has a word to say about banned members, he/she can directly address to Mr Kellogg. Allusive posts are useless, make the thread heavy and lead to no answer
> 
> DDT



The point is simple we are having fun, I am anyway.
Your comments may have place in a work related BB, directed at employees,I don't think they are appropriate here.

I don't know the banned member in question from a bar of soap, and don't care why he was banned. However ... If I had anything to say about his treatment here, believe you me, I dont use "allusions".

Me iudice


----------



## sergio11

hanna said:
			
		

> ...agrego que en Costa Rica también se usa el voseo.
> 
> Pero sí, en CR se usa el voseo y se usa el usted para conversar con personas mayores, desconocidas-nuevas o de autoridad (jefes, maestros, etc.).
> 
> Saludos,
> Hanna


 
Muy bien, Hanna, me parece muy bien que los costarricenses usen el voseo. Mis amigos nicaragüenses y todos los nicaragüenses que he conocido también lo usan. El voseo no es exclusivo de Argentina.

Un fenómeno nuevo en Argentina, que descubrí la última vez que fui, en 2002, es que los argentinos ahora usan el voseo para todos, mayores o menores, conocidos o desconocidos, nuevos o viejos, gente en autoridad o bajo autoridad, e incluso lo usan para dirigirse a Dios en sus oraciones.  Me extrañó mucho, que uno entra a un negocio, y el chiquilín de atrás del mostrador le pregunta a una persona mayor: ¿qué querés? y sigue toda la conversación con el voseo, como si fueran amigos de la infancia.


----------



## Like an Angel

Creo que me mareé con todo lo que leí  ... veamos...

En Argentina tanto *vos* como *usted* son *formas de* *2.°* *persona singular en femenino o masculino*, no usamos, en cambio, el vos como forma de 2.° persona del *plural*, vg: no decimos "vos sois" sino "ustedes son".-

La diferencia radica en que hacemos uso del término *vos* cuando hablamos con alguien y al referirnos a su persona lo hacemos de manera _informal_ o cuando nos dirigimos a una persona que pertenece a nuestro un _grupo de pares_, y *usted* de manera _formal_, cuando estamos hablando, por ejemplo, con nuestros mayores, un superior en la empresa, alguna persona pública, etc.; escuchar a alguien dialogar con otra persona y dirigirse a ésta como *tú* es muy difícil, yo diría hasta imposible.- 

Ahora bien, es cierto lo que dice *Sergio11* acerca de que hay niños/adolescentes que se refieren a sus mayores de un modo informal, pero la idea no es que el trato de uno hacia otro es el de _viejos conocidos_ sino de _pares_, lo cual depende mucho también de la educación que el niño/adolescente reciba en el seno familiar, de todas formas, hay personas que lo toman como una falta de respeto y otras que lo toman como un halago, las unas porque al ser mayores creen que deben ser tratadas con deferencia y las otras porque si una persona más jóven las trata como iguales, hace que se sientan más jóvenes.-

¿Aclaré algo o seguí mezclando todo?


----------



## Rayines

Totalmente cierto. En general las mujeres nos empezamos a preocupar cuando ya nos dicen "Usted...señora...." Es más, si la persona que trata de vos llega a ser extranjera, cae simpatiquísima ( y siempre puede pasar como una equivocación). Ya nadie se ofende con el VOSEO (me refiero a la Argentina), y, además, si nos parece que metimos la pata, lo transformamos rápidamente en "Usted".


----------



## Marc1

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Un fenómeno nuevo en Argentina, que descubrí la última vez que fui, en 2002, es que los argentinos ahora usan el voseo para todos, mayores o menores, conocidos o desconocidos, nuevos o viejos, gente en autoridad o bajo autoridad, e incluso lo usan para dirigirse a Dios en sus oraciones.  Me extrañó mucho, que uno entra a un negocio, y el chiquilín de atrás del mostrador le pregunta a una persona mayor: ¿qué querés? y sigue toda la conversación con el voseo, como si fueran amigos de la infancia.



Fenómeno "nuevo"? 2002 eh? Hum, yo fui en 2001 y no vi nada de eso que vos decís. A menos que en un año se produjo una revolución cultural, yo sería mas prudente y adjudicaría lo que vos observaste a falta de educación y marginalización.

Yo participé en varias campañas a damnificados por las inundaciones en los años setenta y los chiquilines en las zonas pobres siempre nos decían de vos. 

En cuanto a la oración en la iglesia, en 20 años de creyente en Argentina nunca escuché una sola solitaria oración dirigida a Dios usando el usted. La mayoría usa el tu en vez de vos otros usan vos pero usted, jamás lo escuché.


----------



## Rayines

> A menos que en un año se produjo una revolución cultural, yo sería mas prudente y adjudicaría lo que vos observaste a falta de educación y marginalización.


disculpame, Marc1, pero (en Argentina) creo que no es sólo un fenómeno de marginalización, o falta de educación. Es más bien una moda. Hay una generalización del voseo, en todas las clases sociales y culturales. Sólo en ambientes muy específicos (algunos niveles del área laboral, trato con algunos profesionales, o con personas muy mayores, por respeto) se conserva el "usted".

*AH!, LLEGUÉ AL MENSAJE 200!! *


----------



## sergio11

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Fenómeno "nuevo"? 2002 eh? Hum, yo fui en 2001 y no vi nada de eso que vos decís. A menos que en un año se produjo una revolución cultural, yo sería mas prudente y adjudicaría lo que vos observaste a falta de educación y marginalización.
> 
> Yo participé en varias campañas a damnificados por las inundaciones en los años setenta y los chiquilines en las zonas pobres siempre nos decían de vos.
> 
> En cuanto a la oración en la iglesia, en 20 años de creyente en Argentina nunca escuché una sola solitaria oración dirigida a Dios usando el usted. La mayoría usa el tu en vez de vos otros usan vos pero usted, jamás lo escuché.


 
Es muy cierto, Marc1, que a Dios no se dirigían con el "Usted," yo tampoco lo oí nunca, y no fue eso lo que quise decir; pero usaban el "tú," que de todos modos es más formal que el "vos."  

Marc1, me gusta que no nos des rienda larga con el lenguaje y exijas precisión. Nos ayuda a mantenernos en forma y a no "guitarrear" (no sé si todavía se usa esa expresión; significaba divagar, hablar mucho sin decir nada, o improvisar explicaciones a la manera de los payadores).

En cuanto a la falta de educación y la marginalización, no me dio esa impresión, ya que no visité ninguna área que se pudiera caracterizar de esa forma, y el voseo a los mayores y desconocidos me pareció bastante generalizado, especialmente entre la gente joven.  Parecía más como una moda, como dice Inés.

Ya que estamos hablando de costumbres argentinas nuevas, otras dos cosas me llamaron la atención en el 2002.

La primera es que todo el mundo se besa para saludarse, no solo amigos, sino desconocidos, gente del mismo sexo y gente de sexo opuesto, al punto de que a mí me resultaba difícil mantenerme marginado de manera que no be besaran. Esto no es tan nuevo, porque que cuando yo me fui de la Agrentina, en 1976, ya había empezado a usarse (a otros puede no parecerles un problema, pero a mí sí me parece un problema que a uno lo besen cuando no quiere).  Por otra parte, es tan cierto, que cuando viene gente de Buenos Aires a visitarnos, se dicen unos a otros: "che, aquí no es la Argentina, no se besan tan seguido."  

La segunda fue que el uso de presente histórico se ha convertido casi en un abuso, tanto que uno a veces tiene que hacer un gran esfuerzo para darse cuenta de si le están hablando del pasado o del presente.  (Para los que no saben de qué se trata, el presente histórico es el uso del tiempo presente significando el pasado, una figura retórica que se usa principalmente para darle más vividez y presencia a un hecho ocurrido en el pasado)

Claro que, si ustedes están en el grupo que practica estas cosas, no lo van a sentir extraño y se van a preguntar de qué estoy hablando, que ustedes nunca lo notaron.


----------



## Artrella

Hola Sergio!!  



> La segunda fue que el uso de presente histórico se ha convertido casi en un abuso, tanto que uno a veces tiene que hacer un gran esfuerzo para darse cuenta de si le están hablando del pasado o del presente. (Para los que no saben de qué se trata, el presente histórico es el uso del tiempo presente significando el pasado, una figura retórica que se usa principalmente para darle más vividez y presencia a un hecho ocurrido en el pasado)




Me das algún ejemplito?  Sabés que no me doy cuenta de qué es esto? Quizás lo uso y no soy consciente de ello.


En cuanto a los besos, tenés razón y a veces parecemos muy "besadores" en otras partes del mundo.  Yo suelo terminar mis posts con la palabra "Besos" pero me he dado cuenta de que a veces eso incomoda al que recibe el beso.
Igual, quiero recalcar que este "beso" no es un beso en realidad, sino más bien un roce de mejillas.

Besos, ARt


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Sergio!!
> 
> Me das algún ejemplito? Sabés que no me doy cuenta de qué es esto? Quizás lo uso y no soy consciente de ello.
> 
> Besos, ARt


 
Por ejemplo, dirían:

"Hitler emprende una persecución de los judíos en toda Alemania."  Si lo decís en una conferencia en la que te estás situando en los años cuarenta y relatás los hechos desde el punto de vista del habitante de esa época, está bien; pero si lo decís en una conversación de habla corriente, puede llegar a ser confundidor. Si no sabés que eso pasó hace más de sesenta años, te creés que está pasando ahora.

"Mi hermano me saca el auto para irse a pasear con la novia," cuando quiere significar que el hermano le hizo eso tres años atrás, pero por la forma en que lo dice, parece que lo siguiera haciendo habitualmente hasta ahora.

"Nuestro dirigente gremial roba el dinero de la caja de jubilación," relatando un hecho de hace diez años y por el que ya fue apresado. 

Esto se ve no solo en la conversación de gente común, sino también en artículos de diarios y revistas, e incluso en libros. Entiendo que muchas veces tiene su lugar, pero se abusa mucho.


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, dirían:
> 
> "Hitler emprende una persecución de los judíos en toda Alemania."  Si lo decís en una conferencia en la que te estás situando en los años cuarenta y relatás los hechos desde el punto de vista del habitante de esa época, está bien; pero si lo decís en una conversación de habla corriente, puede llegar a ser confundidor. Si no sabés que eso pasó hace más de sesenta años, te creés que está pasando ahora.
> 
> "Mi hermano me saca el auto para irse a pasear con la novia," cuando quiere significar que el hermano le hizo eso tres años atrás, pero por la forma en que lo dice, parece que lo siguiera haciendo habitualmente hasta ahora.
> 
> "Nuestro dirigente gremial roba el dinero de la caja de jubilación," relatando un hecho de hace diez años y por el que ya fue apresado.
> 
> Esto se ve no solo en la conversación de gente común, sino también en artículos de diarios y revistas, e incluso en libros. Entiendo que muchas veces tiene su lugar, pero se abusa mucho.




Bueno, claro... ahora sí me doy cuenta de cuánto se usa esto!  En cuanto a los diarios, no me parece que esté mal cuando es por ejemplo una efemérides.
Por supuesto que se escucha en los medios periodísticos, vos sabés que ellos no son ninguna garantía de buen uso de la lengua.

Saludos, A.


----------



## DDT

Marc1 said:
			
		

> The point is simple we are having fun, I am anyway.
> Your comments may have place in a work related BB, directed at employees,I don't think they are appropriate here.
> 
> I don't know the banned member in question from a bar of soap, and don't care why he was banned. However ... If I had anything to say about his treatment here, believe you me, I dont use "allusions".
> 
> Me iudice



Your forwardness just proves I saw right.
Who are you to decide what is appropriate and what is not?

You see, my post was not meant with particular reference to someone.
I repeat allusions have been made, several fully off-topic posts have been erased. There's a sticky at the top of every forum you can have a look at. You can decide whether rules - including the role of mods, who are entitled to enforce them and not supposed to be talking to employees or whatever - are consistent with your attitude
If you cannot accept rules, please directly PM Mr Kellogg

DDT


----------



## Marc1

DDT said:
			
		

> Who are you to decide what is appropriate and what is not?



You are so out of order it'sn not funny any more.


----------



## DDT

Marc1 said:
			
		

> You are so out of order it'sn not funny any more.



Since you keep on attacking and using the forum as a chat:
1. This thread is closed
2. I am contacting Mr Kellogg

DDT


----------

